
Loop: Elliptical Pool - jimmytucson
http://www.wired.com/2015/11/elliptic-pool-loop-round-billiard-table/
======
dang
A background article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10100979](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10100979).

------
function_seven
I would love to play this. It looks like it has _just_ the right amount of
frustration mixed with a clever and simple bank shot setup to keep me playing.

The pocket ("hole"?) must've been stolen from a carnival game or something :).

------
tln
This reminds me of Cowboy
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cowboy_pool](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cowboy_pool))

The table seems pretty small, anyone know the dimensions?

------
mattkenefick
I don't see the "geeky" aspect of it. It reminds me of golf + pool.. neither
of which are geeky.

------
agumonkey
They should have made it a real ellipse.

~~~
mcphage
In what sense? I was under the assumption that they had.

~~~
agumonkey
Isn't it a perfect circle ?

~~~
mcphage
No, it has two foci—that's the point of the table. One focus is a hole, so a
ball hit from the other focus will always bounce towards the hole. That's the
diagram at the top of the page.

~~~
agumonkey
Ha, I thought it was a pool term...

